# Mach 1...No Sonic Boom



## MightySmallElectrons (Apr 6, 2020)

Was feeling super confident with this one..alas no sound.
After I saw that I had forgotten to install the OpAmp I figured I had it solved.
Not so...no sound.
I accidentally substituted an A100k for the A500k because I soldered before I realized it was on the wrong side. I know that’s not ideal but I don’t think it’s my problem. I’ve got lights and pass through but no effect.
If you see anything obvious please let me know. May have some time tomorrow to troubleshoot.


----------



## Bobbyd67 (Apr 6, 2020)

When I get no sound when engaged it's either I wired the in and out Jack backwards or lots of time it's just a question of reflowing some solder on volume pots !


----------



## MightySmallElectrons (Apr 6, 2020)

I’ll check the jacks and pots...thanks!


----------



## MightySmallElectrons (Apr 6, 2020)

And I see I’ve posted this in the wrong place as well...sorry folks...I’m going to bed:/


----------



## Bobbyd67 (Apr 6, 2020)

Having said that your build is very clean and the jack thing is pretty hard  to mess up on a pedalpcb board. Maybe try another opamp too that could help.


----------



## MightySmallElectrons (Apr 6, 2020)

One thing I noticed when I was checking continuity last night;
When I completed the circuit with my thumbs on the jacks...uh...I could hear faint signal and the pots were affecting the level of signal.
I’m guessing I have a bad solder joint somewhere. Maybe R5 where I had to remove some solder from accidentally filling that hole?


----------



## Bobbyd67 (Apr 6, 2020)

Might be :/ my personal troubleshooting checklist is check
- check wiring
-change ics
- reflow pots from the components side
- reflow resistors and diodes from components side
-swear a hole bunch
- take the hole thing out the enclosure and reflow everything from the bottom
- check components value... This is the part I hate the most but your build is pretty small so it shouldn't take to long
- after that I am usually stuck xD i know some people use a probe to check exactly were the signal loss is from but I ain't that good at pedal building yet !!


----------



## MightySmallElectrons (Apr 6, 2020)

Got the swearing done!


----------



## Nostradoomus (Apr 6, 2020)

Are those Tayda jacks? I’ve had a few bad ones over the years. Build a test box!


----------



## MightySmallElectrons (Apr 6, 2020)

Nostradoomus said:


> Are those Tayda jacks? I’ve had a few bad ones over the years. Build a test box!


Really? I’ve got continuity between the box and jacks. It seems an almost foolproof design...what do you think the problem was?
I’ve got some Lumberg jacks due in later this week. If I can’t sort it before then I’ll try those.


----------



## Bobbyd67 (Apr 6, 2020)

MightySmallElectrons said:


> Got the swearing done!



It's the most important part of the process xD


----------



## Nostradoomus (Apr 6, 2020)

MightySmallElectrons said:


> Really? I’ve got continuity between the box and jacks. It seems an almost foolproof design...what do you think the problem was?
> I’ve got some Lumberg jacks due in later this week. If I can’t sort it before then I’ll try those.



No idea but they ended up in the trash haha.


----------



## music6000 (Apr 11, 2020)

Did you sort this. Are R5 & R11 -3K3
Output Jack tip looks awful close to Enclosure Rib.
Did you try a 4558, TL072


----------



## MightySmallElectrons (Apr 11, 2020)

music6000 said:


> Did you sort this. Are R5 & R11 -3K3
> Output Jack tip looks awful close to Enclosure Rib.
> Did you try a 4558, TL072


Thanks music6000...I built another last night and it works great. I’m really liking this pedal as a light overdrive. 
I was curious to compare to to my Barber Gain Changer which I love. It is definitely going to be useful.


----------

